
Edbert, 10, Excels at Cursive. Should Other Students Follow His Lead? - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/17/nyregion/cursive-writing-nj.html
======
aiscapehumanity
Considering a fact that cursive doesnt have a monopoly on methods of unique
identification, its an obvious no, literally no need to standardized a
secondary form of penmanship and characters in 2020

~~~
vo2maxer
Here are some of the arguments for and against:
[https://www.edutopia.org/article/what-we-lose-with-
decline-c...](https://www.edutopia.org/article/what-we-lose-with-decline-
cursive-tom-berger)

